# Just a comment



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Whenever I log on, I've been noticing a larger number of people viewing/commenting on the "S" scale area..THAT'S GREAT!!!! It's nice to see other folks still playing with 70 year old toys.In my case, it's a wonderful time of my life, that I'm willing to share with my kids and grandchildren.From me to all of you who are members here in "S" scale, THANK YOU!!! For being here, commenting, posting pictures, and just adding a lot of value.. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.... Sincerely, Loren!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree. I am a relatively new member. But when I first joined, there were not as many Flyer folks as there seem to be now. It is good to see that and I'm more than happy to exchange knowledge with them in hopes of learning something or passing something to them.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...Loren...ever stop to think HOW MANY AF sets are actually out there...hidden in basements, attics, garages?? If we could get those "sets" (people) interested we'd have a LONG program ahead.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yup, when I joined in 2010, there were even less

BTW, Loren, still sitting on that box. Lack of fundage Soon, I hope.

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Yup, when I joined in 2010, there were even less
> 
> BTW, Loren, still sitting on that box. Lack of fundage Soon, I hope.
> 
> Cheers, Ian


Not a problem Ian..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Don...Loren...ever stop to think HOW MANY AF sets are actually out there...hidden in basements, attics, garages?? If we could get those "sets" (people) interested we'd have a LONG program ahead.


A good friend of mine has 2 Yard King Special sets made in 1958. One set has been played with, but the other set has not. This is the 5-digit switcher that's expensive!!


----------



## AFnewbie (Nov 26, 2012)

Need to add my 2-cents. As a real newcomer to the game, I've been made to feel quite welcome from the start. That's one of the reasons my equipment is running rather than being on the block (sorry to the buyers out there hwell: ).
Paul M


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

While I may not own any AF pieces (only Lionel atm), I still enjoy this thread. I love seeing all the pieces brought back to life. Someday, if my money gets green enough again, I may add some flyer stuff. 

Carl


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

AFNewbie...I too have enjoyed the forum and by searching through the different threads I've found some GREAT info. Just finished "fixing" up my 283 with a chipped up / broken screw hole. Used some JB Weld - a technique I found on this forum. Worked GREAT. That's why I keep returning. Even a smart man can learn here...


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

dave,

You got that right!:laugh:


----------

